# Marvel Schebler TSX 765 carburetor type B issue



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks got a question on the Marvel Schebler TSX 765 carburetor that is on my 1964 Ford 2000 tractor. Had a few fuel system issues that continue to give me trouble. I rebuilt my carburetor a few months back but still have issues. I've gotten to the point I broke down my carb again to see if I missed anything. As I was looking over the instructions (I'm not mechanically savvy) I noticed I did not recall seeing a *SEAT*-POWER ADJUSTING NEEDLE nor do I see one in the bottom portion of carb? there is a small brass looking spot at bottom of channel where tip of power adj needle sits but nothing that looks like it screws per the instructions/diagram. Am I missing something (or a part)?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again perryjosh64,

Welcome back to the tractor forum.

The brass seat for the power adjusting needle screws out with a screwdriver. Your's must be corroded or broken away (or obscured by dirt? or maybe missing?) if you cannot see it. 

There is a U-tube tutorial on the internet covering TSX carburetors. They are all similar.


----------

